

Why Abraham Lincoln Loved Infographics - danso
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/elements/2013/10/why-abraham-lincoln-loved-infographics.html

======
ggchappell
An article, relevant to the map, that gets posted now & then:

[http://deepseanews.com/2012/06/how-presidential-elections-
ar...](http://deepseanews.com/2012/06/how-presidential-elections-are-impacted-
by-a-100-million-year-old-coastline/)

